# Painting cork roadbed?



## AllenB (Oct 21, 2009)

Tried to search this but didn't come up with much. I'm trying to figure out the best process for laying down track. What I've done so far:

1. Layed down the actual track and traced around it onto the foam bed.

2. Cut the cork to fit and layed it out according to the tracings. Glued it down with latex caulk.

So here is where my questions come in. Do you paint the cork roadbed or just cover it with ballast? And do you glue it to the roadbed (with latex caulk I'm guessing) and nail it down as well using brads? And do you glue the ballast down or do you just sprinkle it on and leave it loose?

Thanks!

Allen


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i did not trace around it but rather marked down centerline and laid the 2 halves around it (as i do HO). glued down as with adhecive caulk as well. 
for now my rail is tacked to cork with those little nails. i yet to decide whether i want to glue the track or not but leaning towards the glue (same adhesive caulk). if so i will remove the nails when done. i will definitely paint the roadbed before i attach the track

as for ballast, definitely glue it down. tons of info out there on ballasting but in short:
spread the ballast, spray it with water (+with drop of soap) and then sprinkle 50/50 white glue and water mixture. some like to glue balast to sloped sides of corck roadbed first, some don't bother.


----------

